# Sensitive to mushrooms?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone else developed a gastric intolerance for wild mushrooms, after years of no problems? This has happened to me in the past couple of years. I used to be fine with morels and sheephead, but now I just can't digest them. I'll wake up at 3 am and have to vomit. I still love to forage and find them, and my wife loves them so much she'll eat them cold for breakfast, breaded and fried the night before.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Never heard of that with mushrooms.....I'm really sorry to hear that though! That would be torture. i know a few people with other food sensitivities. I wonder how common it is?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I have heard that if you eat too many morels that they can make you sick. Have you tried just eating a few to see if you could hold them down? Sorry to hear about that, that would suck.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ho yes, I'll be trying again soon. I'll just "test the waters" with a small amount. I'm going to my in-laws in Meredosia Illinois this weekend. They're finding them there now. My brother-in-law is taking me to the family "back 40" land for a shroom hunt.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Be safe. Lost my dear 57 year old brotherinlaw 5 years ago. He made one mistake. Not sure which variety he favored. He ate wild mushrooms all his life, so experience is not the perfect answer.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

My son-in-law can't eat wild or store bought mushrooms, because it inflames the goute (sp) in his feet.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

It is funny you posted this.. I have eaten them for years but 5 years ago I went up to new Philly hung with some friends, found some mushrooms. Well, long story short my wife and I cooked them up and we both got sick at the same time.. Ever since we have eaten them my wife get sick and they up set my stomach. My wife still doesn't even try them but I do... By the way I have looked and looked and looked and have not found them... Today I was weeding my landscape bed's in my front yard. 25 grays in my landscape beds!!!!!! guna try them tomorrow.. hope I live.LOL


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe the Mushrooms had a Toxic Mold on them.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Cooked some up last night, I eat some with no problems. Wife ate one and she felt like puking half the night. I just don't get it...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> Cooked some up last night, I eat some with no problems. Wife ate one and she felt like puking half the night. I just don't get it...


I'm telling you - there's probably a Toxic Mold on some of those Mushrooms.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

man, ive been eating them for years, last night the wife cooked a bunch up that i ate. spent the entire night evacuating them from both ends. thought i was dying from the inside out.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Same thing with my Dad. Went to the ER he was so sick. The doc told him that if you drink Alcohol often (at the time he drank about 8 a night), morels will make you sick..I forget which color..


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Uglystix - I don't think that is a hard and fast rule about alcohol, or many morel hunters I know couldn't eat them I know a farmer that drinks 3 bottles of wine a day (minimum)...every day. He also finds hundreds of morels and eats the heck out them.

I've been eating them like crazy and never once felt sick. I don't eat half-frees though and most of the time I hear of an upset stomach it is half-frees.
I've never heard of anything worse than vomit or having the runs....which you can have from just eating too many also

I'll say if I did get real sick I may never eat them again, or at least take an extended break.

I just found 2 VERY fresh yellows about 3 inches in the grass here at work. Our office is back in the woods and I have searched the area several times and never found a one - this pair was 10ft off the main sidewalk at the entrance...go figure!


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Had been eating morels all my life until 25 years ago. Had eaten only a few I had found with 3 other people and I was so ill I went to the doctor and the symptoms were like food poisoning. Vomiting, diahrea, fever. Missed 2 days of work. Tried them again the next year and had the same results. Still find them for people who can eat them though. It really sucks not being able to eat them. Just can't go through the agony again. No other shrooms bother me.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Uglystix said:


> Same thing with my Dad. Went to the ER he was so sick. The doc told him that if you drink Alcohol often (at the time he drank about 8 a night), morels will make you sick..I forget which color..


no alcohol, cant remember the last time i drank. its been awhile.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

never got bothered before, but ate some grays a couple of nights ago and got cramps and a stomach ache......had a bunch of yellows a couple of days before that , and eveything was fine............I have been eating yellows for many years and never had any problems..........


----------

